
Ask HN: Which companies are using .NET? - top_kekeroni_m8
Hey HN, I have been looking at who is hiring threads as I am open to new opportunities and looking for jobs, but I can&#x27;t find anything related to .NET, it seems like all jobs these days are looking for React, Javascript (Typescript), Python, Kubernetes and similar.<p>I found like 2 jobs with .NET core by going through around 500. I have been a .NET developer for about 5 years now and it does feel a bit discouraging when searching for new jobs.<p>Is this just HN bias where everyone is working with sexy new technologies? :)
======
ToFab123
Most big companies uses it for their internal applications. Most of them
contract external consultant or companies to develop and maintain these
applications. So thousands of consultancies also uses it. These consultancies
also integrate a lot of 3rd party commercial components. The component
development companies that develops components also uses .net.

How many startups that uses it? Probably not as many as there ought to be and
definitely not enough if you ask Microsoft.

------
brudgers
Yes it is an historical HN bias. It has improved over the years as HN has
broadened its user base and YC has "followed the money." But HN is still
driven by the Silicon Valley bubble and Microsoft's unforgivable sin will
always be it's not a Silicon Valley company and did not make the usual lot of
VC's rich (it made it's employees rich instead).

